
To Paris for the Talent, to San Francisco for the Energy - Riphyak
https://youteam.io/blog/to-paris-for-the-talent-to-san-francisco-for-the-energy/
======
pierrebetouin
Happy to share our learnings if this can help other teams.

We've experimented a lot - especially during our batch at YCombinator last
year. We quickly noticed that most of our former processes were broken and we
had to change almost everything, in just a few months.

